

Ask HN: Anyone got startup school 2010 confirmation? - skbohra123

Wondering if anyone got the confirmation email? Are those rejected also get an email?
======
pg
Everyone gets an email. We send them tonight.

~~~
carlrice
This years line up and the fact I am now close enough to attend have me
feverishly checking email all day. Thanks for the update!

